# Leopard Gecko Morph?



## Beelzebub (May 2, 2009)

Any ideas on what this guy is? Mum is a phantom.


























mum


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a Codominant/Dominant Talbino super snow. Based on what you said mum is.


----------



## Beelzebub (May 2, 2009)

Thanks a million :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye tremper albino supersnow


----------

